# World Trading College



## Klueless (2 July 2011)

Hi all, I am wondering if anyone knows much about the world trading college or trading like a bank as it is also known as, I have just finished a session with them and have not joined as their fees seem astronomical, although their system seems quite distinctly and if I can use the term loosly "foolproof", if any more info required on this just ask. If anyone knows more about this the info would be much appreciated. Another question, does anyone know anything about a system that automatically sells shares once a depreciation of 3% of the buy in is lost, I am all for as much financial security as possible while trading but am I just dreaming or does it exist.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (2 July 2011)

Klueless said:


> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone knows much about the world trading college or trading like a bank as it is also known as, I have just finished a session with them and have not joined as their fees seem astronomical, although their system seems quite distinctly and if I can use the term loosly "foolproof", if any more info required on this just ask. If anyone knows more about this the info would be much appreciated. Another question, does anyone know anything about a system that automatically sells shares once a depreciation of 3% of the buy in is lost, I am all for as much financial security as possible while trading but am I just dreaming or does it exist.




Perhaps this video series will be a much cheaper and valuable lesson to begin with.

.

Here is video 2,

But I would watch all 24 videos, and then read the book.

.


----------



## stockGURU (2 July 2011)

Hi Klueless, I would be very careful dealing with this mob as they appear to be the same people involved in Global Trader, which you can read about here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9917

There are also some complaints on the website OzRipOff:
http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view...e-principal-investments-trading-like-a-bank-w
http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view/1606-principal-house-investment-principal-investment-da

Why pay extortionate fees to dubious companies when you can begin the process of educating yourself for almost no cost at all?


----------



## tech/a (2 July 2011)

The question you should be asking is " What do I need to know" 
Then find the answers.
In reality what you need to know to be profitable is very little.

(1) your method you choose to trade must have positive expectancy and tested rigorously over various instruments.
(2) you must have a blueprint ( from testing ) which you can reference to see if market conditions have changed beyond those used in you testing.

That's really it.
It takes time Money and experience all won't turn upon 5 minutes and for some many years. But if your serious about this business treat it as such and make the invetment in both time and money.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 July 2011)

Klueless said:


> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone knows much about the world trading college or trading like a bank as it is also known as, I have just finished a session with them and have not joined as their fees seem astronomical, although their system seems quite distinctly and if I can use the term loosely "foolproof".




What is it about people and the desire for easy money...why are certain people so vulnerable to easy answers? ive been thinking that its got something to do with our education system and personal comfort zones.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (4 July 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> What is it about people and the desire for easy money...why are certain people so vulnerable to easy answers? ive been thinking that its got something to do with our education system and personal comfort zones.




I don't know, But it is defiantely somthing built into a large part of the population.

People seem keen to follow the get rich quick types, But explain to them the benefits of spending less than they earn and investing is a mix of sound assets and the eyes roll and their brains go on snooze mode.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> I don't know, But it is defiantely somthing built into a large part of the population.
> 
> People seem keen to follow the get rich quick types, But explain to them the benefits of spending less than they earn and investing is a mix of sound assets and the eyes roll and their brains go on snooze mode.



 haha and LOL, TB: We're getting old.
Been banging my head trying to convince youngsters that living on plastic helps only the lenders. 
"Spend less than you earn. Live within your means and invest your savings wisely."


----------



## ROE (4 July 2011)

You can make lot of money here by not losing

http://www.accc.gov.au/content/index.phtml?itemId=506781


----------



## explosive (25 July 2011)

stockGURU said:


> Hi Klueless, I would be very careful dealing with this mob as they appear to be the same people involved in Global Trader, which you can read about here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9917
> 
> There are also some complaints on the website OzRipOff:
> http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view...e-principal-investments-trading-like-a-bank-w
> ...




Stockguru, thanks for trying to help but the site you referred us to and the information supplied is from a scam, a online forum that scams businesses and extorts them of their hard earned reputation.

For proof simply google them ozripoff + scam or simply check links below.
We need to be careful not to support scam sites like ozripoff as we are only helping them to rip of Australian businesses. You should probably remove the links referring people to them.

If people are looking for references to a business look for their video testimonials, World Trading College has a few on their site and the people are genuine in their comments. www.worldtradingcollege.com/testimonials



www.scamshelp.com/ozripoff-scam-t200.html

www.invested.com.au/24/ozripoff-scam-37748/

forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1587089


----------



## stockGURU (25 July 2011)

explosive said:


> Stockguru, thanks for trying to help but the site you referred us to and the information supplied is from a scam, a online forum that scams businesses and extorts them of their hard earned reputation.
> 
> For proof simply google them ozripoff + scam or simply check links below.
> We need to be careful not to support scam sites like ozripoff as we are only helping them to rip of Australian businesses. You should probably remove the links referring people to them.
> ...




Explosive,

You sent me a private message earlier this month where you identified yourself as a "marketing contractor" for World Trading College. Don't you think this is something you should have disclosed in your post?

I included those links because I think that those doing research on this company should be aware of its history and any complaints or allegations made about those who run it. People can make up their own minds about the veracity of the claims made at OzRipoff. 

I followed the thread on Global Trader on this forum and watched from the sidelines as people registered and told their stories of being "ripped off". I urge anyone thinking of handing over money to World Trading College to read this thread on Global Trader because the same person, Shamus Bradley, is behind both companies: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9917

As for testimonials, does anyone really believe those anymore considering how easily they can be manufactured? I went through the ones on the World Trading College website and am mystified how "Loretta" "came across World Trading College late last year" when their domain name wasn't registered until January 20th, 2011 and the company wasn't registered with ASIC until February 17th, 2011.


----------



## sharone (13 August 2011)

Hi Klueless,



> *although their system seems quite distinctly and if I can use the term loosly "foolproof*"



"I am assuming in the “session” you had with World Trading College or Principal House (they have a many names, past and current), they showed you their programme called the PTP5000. I am guessing this promotional session was conducted by Ray Daglish, who comes across as such an ever so professional share trader. Ray / Raymond Daglish has quite a history in this game. Do your due diligence to find out more information.

I would recommend to anyone considering education in the Financial Markets to ensure their trainer is actually a TRADER, and will provide, without hesitation, actual evidence confirming such. Let’s face it. If they make money from the markets based on the strategies they preach, then why would they NOT provide confirmation of their own results?

The Charting Programme that World Trading College / Principal House/ Principal Investments show in their introduction to their newbies, is a white labeled version of “The Market Analyser Professional”. I presume they showed you the historical TP’s known as Turning Points!

On a historical chart, to a newbie, in this game, they look absolutely “fool proof”. However did they tell you that these TP’s move on a daily basis until the formula locks them in?. Why don’t you try a free trial of the software by doing a google search for the programme “Market Analyser” and the “Pre Alert Indicators”. The software is owned by MDS Financial. www.mdsfinancial.com.au

Experience for yourself, and you will soon relate that World Trading Colleges' glorified PTP5000 and TP’s is NOT a “foolproof” system, and is a potential recipe for financial disaster to those who do not know what they are doing!

Furthermore why don’t you have a “REALLY GOOD READ” of their website/s. Check out the typos and grammos. Surely that will give you some idea on how “unprofessional” this mob is. For example ” We look *forwards *to guiding you on your path……” and “Learn how and what the big *institutes....*” Have a good look around their website. IMHO it is one of the absolute worst sites I have ever witnessed as far as layout, typos and grammos is concerned.

Register to receive their FREE brochure and see what happens. Again, entirely unprofessional. Whomever does their IT needs to go back to kindergarten!

Please….EVERYONE THAT IS NEW TO THE FINANCIAL MARKETS……do your DUE DILIGENCE!....Don’t let savvy sales people con you into believing how easy it is.

THERE IS NOTHING EASY ABOUT TRADING THE FINANCIAL MARKETS!

THERE IS NO GET RICH QUICK SCHEME!

DON'T LET thieves live a luxury life by conning you into handing over your hard earned MONEY $$$$$$$. "


----------



## Vitor (4 October 2011)

G'day All,

Total newbie here and trying to do my due diligence and gathering all info as much as I can.

At this point I am not able to differentiate what is good info or bad info.  I just gather them all and learn as much as I can.

Got to this site and requested a brochure.  Since they are offering training, I figured I might as well give it a shot.

Will let you all know what I find out.  Till then.  

Vitor


----------



## Ruby (4 October 2011)

Vitor, are you also a 'plant' for World Trading College, like Explosive?


----------



## effraye (6 October 2011)

most systems are garbage, the key is finding a methodology for acting on price action not following one or two lousy indicators


----------



## Vitor (7 October 2011)

I'm just a newbie trying to learn the ropes that's all.

If you disagree with the direction I'm going through right now, would you have any constructive advice as to where I should be going instead?  Because if not, then I'll continue going on until I stumble upon a road  block.  I beleive that's how I will succeed.

As I said, I'm doing the World Trading College course right now.  I haven't had any negative experience yet, but as of this point my views are neutral.

I will let you know what I find.  

Regards,

Vitor


----------



## kavla1970 (7 October 2011)

Vitor said:


> I'm just a newbie trying to learn the ropes that's all.
> 
> If you disagree with the direction I'm going through right now, would you have any constructive advice as to where I should be going instead?




Hi,

I don't post much(I read the forum everyday though) but over the years I have done various courses as I love trading and I am always learning. The two courses I would recommend:

Nick Radge
the chartist

Louise Bedfords/ Chris Tate's course(I did the mentor program)
http://www.tradinggame.com.au/webpages/1_home.php?

I found these courses just don't focus on Trading itself but on Risk Management and profitability of your system(or postive expectancy). They just don't send you a folder (like one early course did with me) but focus on your own personal trading style(some are more risk taking than other). There are also forums that keep you in contact with other traders and systems they use. That might be helpful for those who need that support.

This is what worked for me. It might not for everyone...everyone's road is different. As is their level of committment. I know others who have never done a course and read and read and worked out a system for themselves through trial and error.


----------



## Luke799 (24 January 2012)

Hi,

I have a general question regarding the World Trading College course.  My wife and I went to one of there seminars last week on the Gold Coast.

If there is any one who has been to a seminar what were there thoughts positive or negative.  If any one has started the course which is government accredited what was the out come of the course its costly as well starting at $19,000 any help will be greatly appreciated thank you cheers Luke...


----------



## sptrawler (24 January 2012)

Luke799 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a general question regarding the World Trading College course.  My wife and I went to one of there seminars last week on the Gold Coast.
> 
> If there is any one who has been to a seminar what were there thoughts positive or negative.  If any one has started the course which is government accredited what was the out come of the course its costly as well starting at $19,000 any help will be greatly appreciated thank you cheers Luke...




Sorry never heard of them, but the best investment advice I ever had was about 30 years ago. I went up to the old guys I worked with, who I knew invested in shares, there were about 4 of them out of 130 guys I worked with.
I asked them if they could only recomend one share out of all the shares they have owned which one would it be.
Well to cut a long story short, they were the best performing shares that I have bought off a recomendation.
I know it doesn't answer your question, but there is a moral to the story, you can't buy experience.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 January 2012)

sptrawler said:


> . I went up to the old guys I worked with, who I knew invested in shares, *there were about 4 of them out of 130 guys* I worked with.
> I asked them if they could only recomend one share out of all the shares they have owned which one would it be.



That would be right. 5.2% of them. The others must be ruing all those millions they missed out on.


----------



## sptrawler (24 January 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> That would be right. 5.2% of them. The others must be ruing all those millions they missed out on.




Well funny you should mention it, I am still in contact with one of them. He owned his own home and a few shares when he retired at 60. His pay out was $250k and at nearly 80 he is still in the same home and has $3m in shares, so he was no goose.
Also a really top bloke.


----------



## joea (25 January 2012)

Luke799 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a general question regarding the World Trading College course.  My wife and I went to one of there seminars last week on the Gold Coast.
> 
> If there is any one who has been to a seminar what were there thoughts positive or negative.  If any one has started the course which is government accredited what was the out come of the course its costly as well starting at $19,000 any help will be greatly appreciated thank you cheers Luke...




Hi.
I just had a look at their site and they use a software package PTP5000.
However you cannot click to get a look at the software.
This is interesting because the Share Market College is located in Brisbane. The SMC originally used a software package from MDS News called Market Analyser.
This software is now amalgamated with IRESS I do not know what it is called.
There is also a mob called Trader Dealer who use MA, or did.
It would be interesting if WTC have 5 proprietary indicators.

Anyway it sounds very expensive and I assume the software is included.
Is the training along the line of conventional indicators and proprietary indicators.

You always have to be suspicious, when they state all you need is 40 minutes per week to trade successfully. I can tell you "that's crap". 
You could always ask what's trading successfully mean.?
Be interesting who owns it, or administrates it
The final question is do you trade off their own trading platform. That's where the money is in brokerage.
joea


----------



## BANDITOS (28 January 2012)

Luke799 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a general question regarding the World Trading College course.  My wife and I went to one of there seminars last week on the Gold Coast.
> 
> If there is any one who has been to a seminar what were there thoughts positive or negative.  If any one has started the course which is government accredited what was the out come of the course its costly as well starting at $19,000 any help will be greatly appreciated thank you cheers Luke...




Be carefull all the promises are not worth a thing . Look up global trader see what people have to say about them on aussie stock traders site.They have changed names several times (BEST TO STAY AWAY )


----------



## sharone (27 May 2014)

BANDITOS said:


> Be carefull all the promises are not worth a thing . Look up global trader see what people have to say about them on aussie stock traders site.They have changed names several times (BEST TO STAY AWAY )




Whist it is of great pleasure and satisfaction the World Trading College is insolvent https://insolvencynotices.asic.gov....49310485/0e6595a5-321d-4745-a354-57c36fce47ad unfortunately it does not help those that were ripped off by this slimy Irish Pig and his Taxi Driver friend Ray Dalglish (Ex employee of The Share Market College) who connived the innocent hard working average Jill’s and Joe’s that their magical “white labelled” software with Pre-Alert Indicators would be the end to their hardship and that wealth would reign supreme once they paid their membership fee.

LOSS OF MONEY AND FURTHER DEBT is all that reigns supreme once these filthy pigs get a hold of your $$. 

I expect Shamus Bradley will evolve again with another scam. It appears this company is now operating out of the same office.  A quick search confirms they are not registered for GST also. 

http://www.ozplatinum.com.au/lay-trading-platform/

And Mr Dalglish who extorted 100’s of thousands of dollars from people in Cairns is now a board member of another rip off mob! 

http://exemplarfund.com/exemplar-fu...fund-lp-management-team/ray-dalglish-profile/ 

God help us!


----------



## RT14 (28 May 2014)

sharone said:


> Whist it is of great pleasure and satisfaction the World Trading College is insolvent https://insolvencynotices.asic.gov....49310485/0e6595a5-321d-4745-a354-57c36fce47ad unfortunately it does not help those that were ripped off by this slimy Irish Pig and his Taxi Driver friend Ray Dalglish (Ex employee of The Share Market College) who connived the innocent hard working average Jill’s and Joe’s that their magical “white labelled” software with Pre-Alert Indicators would be the end to their hardship and that wealth would reign supreme once they paid their membership fee.
> 
> LOSS OF MONEY AND FURTHER DEBT is all that reigns supreme once these filthy pigs get a hold of your $$.
> 
> ...




It is the same with Russell Johnson......

Pieces of **** will always be pieces of **** and the people that get into bed with these crownies are also pieces of ****....

Which leads me to my next point. All these pieces of **** have something in common....THE SMC!!


----------

